# ** Bowtech Soldier , Draw Weight Update **



## robinshoots (Feb 22, 2010)

Being one that was affected by this issue, I am glad they have addressed it and are fixing the problem quickly. I am looking forward to getting my replacement Soldier and get back to shooting it.


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

robinshoots said:


> Being one that was affected by this issue, I am glad they have addressed it and are fixing the problem quickly. I am looking forward to getting my replacement Soldier and get back to shooting it.


i am glad to see they have stepped up to the plate and are taking care of your problem.:thumbs_up bowtech


----------

